# Calling ALL Floridians!



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Here's the link for our April FL Make 'n Take

http://oct31man.com/florida_make_and_take_1.htm

oct31man is allowing us to invade his home and has a great prop build planned!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Only 1 week left! Wooohooo!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Are you coming? This is going to be so fun!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Absolutely!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Okay, who wants to do servos?

Has anyone done a servo in a bucky skull? 

We need to know if anyone is able to walk us thru the process as well as provide a parts list. AND how many would participate.

Please also add what you may be interested in making next time to the FL M&T thread.

Thanks!


----------

